# Want to play hooky and go dive tomorrow?



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

I gotta get out of the office tomorrow and get in the water. I'm wanting to head out to Morrison Springs. A couple buddies went out there yesterday and said it was a great dive. Problem is I ned a dive buddy. Anyone else feel like ditchin work? PM if iterested.


----------

